# hollowgram SL crank on non-cannondale



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Can I put a hollowgram sl crank/bb on non -cannondale bike?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, as long as the frame has a 68mm wide BB30 bottom bracket shell.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

How do I work out what bb axle length I need? At the moment I'm using 7900 DA cranks with Problem Solvers adaptors in a PFBB30 bottom bracket but I'm keen to get rid of the adaptors and run the C'dale crank.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Measure the width of your bottom bracket shell. If it's 68mm wide, get the one for 68mm wide BB shells. If it's 73mm wide (unlikely if it's a road bike), then get the one for a 73mm wide shell. You can use a ruler, just remember to measure only the BB shell and not any extra like part of the adaptors.

68mm = 2.677", or just a little over 2-5/8"
73mm = 2.874", or almost exactly 2-7/8"

Asad


----------

